# Water Pump Operation Help!



## Terraindad13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello everyone!

First off, I am a 6 day owner of my first ever travel trailer. I picked up a 2013 terrain 299tbh from my credit union that was a repo and love it. My family and I have had a great first camping experience this weekend and looking forward to many more.

My problem after going over the trailer is that I can't seem to get water using the fresh water tank. We used city water over the weekend. When we git home, I filled the tank to the top and turn on the pump and nothing! I hear the pump but it never stops pumping. I also never get any water out of the faucets. Is rhere a switch or something to change from city usage to tank usage?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not familiar with your setup. Can you post a picture of the area where you fill the tank...make sure we can see everything in the area.

One thing to check is at the water pump, some have the ability to flip over to "Winterization" mode, where RV Antifreeze is pulled in from another tube. Make sure the valve is in the "normal" position.

If it is in Winterize mode, you might have done some damage to the water pump, by allowing it to run dry for so long.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

That was my first thought. I bet the valve is turned for winterization mode.


----------



## Terraindad13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Might sound crazy but where is the pump located? The underbelly is enclosed so I would like to only remove what is necessary if possible.


----------



## Terraindad13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Also, here are the photos of where I fill the tank.


----------



## Terraindad13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Found the pump. I took off the line going to the camper and connected a hose going outside. I turned the pump on and the pump runs but no water is coming out. Any suggestions? Bad pump?


----------



## Terraindad13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok. Frustrated and final update for the night. I found the pump and inspected the pump. Found no winterization valve on the pump. Followed the lines from where I could see and saw no shut offs to stop flow.

Everything works fine when on city water. I even took the line off the side going to the camper and put it on a 3 ft water hose to see if water would come from the tank and out of the hose, and again, nothing! Is it possible that even though the pump is making a pumping noise when the switch is turned on that the pump could be bad? I can buy the exact same pump online for $49.

I just don't want to waste money if the pump is not the problem.

Thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Take the hose off both ends of the pump. Can you fell air being pulled into the intake side and air coming out of the other side?

Finally...how about a picture of the water pump before you take all the hoses off?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When you hear the pump running, does the water level in the tank drop? Can it be filled more after running the pump? You could be pumping water out of the low point drains.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

From my experience when hooked up to city water the pressure from the city water system is what allows water to flow in your trailer, pump or no pump. I had a similar problem while travelling. I took the pump out and disassembled it. The diagram was clogged with a couple of bits of debris. I put it back together and it still runs today.

Video shows the diaphragm and debris like I had: 




This video gives a lot of good information: 




Once you have it out and back together you can run an "Out-of-Trailer" test using a bucket of water and a couple of pieces of tubing. Wire the motor to 12 VDC and pump it up!

It's worth a shot!

Leigh


----------



## Terraindad13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Finally found the problem! Thanks to everyone and all the advice. Ended up being a bad pump. I took it off and swapped it out with another one and Bam!!! Water! Thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Terraindad13 said:


> Finally found the problem! Thanks to everyone and all the advice. Ended up being a bad pump. I took it off and swapped it out with another one and Bam!!! Water! Thanks for all the help and advice.


Nice!! Glad is was a somewhat easy fix for you.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad you got water again. I will say that fixing a problem by replacing the whole unit doesn't necessarily mean the problem won't come back. I'm not trying to be a jerk .(actually it comes naturally to me. :whistling: )

The debris that impedes the operation of the pump and the flexing of the diaphragm could still be in the fresh water tank or the line somewhere. If you haven't thrown away the old pump then you have nothing to lose. Take it apart and look at it's construction. I will bet a beer that the pump will work once you clear the bits of trash in it. Let me know where I can get my brew-ski or where I can buy you one! wink_smile

Leigh


----------



## Terraindad13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Leedek said:


> Glad you got water again. I will say that fixing a problem by replacing the whole unit doesn't necessarily mean the problem won't come back. I'm not trying to be a jerk .(actually it comes naturally to me. :whistling: )
> 
> The debris that impedes the operation of the pump and the flexing of the diaphragm could still be in the fresh water tank or the line somewhere. If you haven't thrown away the old pump then you have nothing to lose. Take it apart and look at it's construction. I will bet a beer that the pump will work once you clear the bits of trash in it. Let me know where I can get my brew-ski or where I can buy you one! wink_smile
> 
> Leigh


While I was hoping this was the problem, it wasn't. I pulled the pump apart and couldn't find any debris. I am 99% sure what happened was it ran and ran and ran with No water in the fresh water tank.

It sat at my credit union as a repo for about 6 weeks. The battery was completely dead when I inspected the unit before I bout it. Funny thing was as soon as I turned hooked up the generator to it at the credit union I heard the pump pumping away an empty tank.

I assume it prolly pumped for hours with no water which caused the failure. So no beer for either of us lol.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Usually a pump that has pumped dry for a long time and the motor still works has a bad impeller. Not sure if yours is replaceable, but the new pump will do the trick, and maybe you could have a backup?

Have FUN out there!


----------

